# Multi wax & sealant test (10 products)



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

I've recently picked up some additional wax and sealant products and havent got round to testing them out yet, so I thought it might be a fun idea to try them all at once on my car bonnet. I was going to use my wifes Ibiza but the bonnet was a bit small so I opted for my Octovia vRS bonnet!

I wanted to be able to try the products for their ease of use (on/off), looks and durability, plus with the winter not far away decide what I'm going to go with this year, or at least for the next 4 months (probably try and do a mini detail between Xmas & New Year to see me through to the spring).

So combining the products I had along with some of the new ones this made 10 products for test, divided on the bonnet and tops of the front wings as follows:



















The bonnet was dirty (as is the rest of the car but no time to do the whole car today) so it was pre-cleaned with VP Orange Pre-wash through a pump sprayer, rinsed, washed 2BM with BTBM, rinsed, clayed with Born Slippy and Sonus Fine Green, rinsed, dried with Last Touch and Waffle towel.

Before










The whole bonnet and wing top was then given one coat of AG SRP to ensure all previous products had been fully removed and there was a standard base for all products to sit on.

I then taped up the areas to apply the relevant products:










All products we then applied as per the instructions. All two coats except AG SRP+EGP, SRP alone and NFS.

Tape removed and final buff (you can see my new spray bottle hanging rail in the corner of the photo too  )










The car is now garaged to ensure full curing etc and then the whole car will be washed over the next couple of days, I may even clay, polish, LSP all other panels etc, not decided yet!

So this test is not designed to be fully scientific, so please dont take it as so, its a way of me testing some products out and then seeing how they fair over coming weeks and I hope that my findings will prove useful. Ease of use is important to me, as is durability. So far my personal findings for ease of on/off on the products on test are in this order (top being easiest)

1. CG 5050 (lovely and so so easy!) / SRP / NFS
2. Nattys Blue / Purple Haze (very close to 50/50)
3. 845 / Mseal / Vics Concours (easy on, not quite so easy as above to come off)
4. EGP (very easy on as we know for this liquid, left 45 mins to cure, not hard to come off but does take a bit more work)
5. FK1000P (more work to apply and remove, even on a thin layer)

In the garage there was no noticeable difference in warmth, colour etc, and I am not sure there will be that much, but will see once the car is back out in daylight.

I will add to this when the car has been fully cleaned and see how the initial beading/sheeting is, and then update again thereafter (I have a 600 mile round work trip to do next week so its going to get grubby!)

After all this it was time for a cuppa and to test this out!










Hope this is helpful to more people than just me!

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Good job. I'll be keeping an eye on this.:thumb:


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Great thread. Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Subscribed and thanks for taking the time to do this Ryan. :thumb:

Tony


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

where did you get that mug ? i feal inferior and need one in my life


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

cleancar said:


> where did you get that mug ? i feal inferior and need one in my life


is was a freebie at the DW AG factory day last year :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Great thread! Look forward to seeing the results come one month time.


----------



## Dip the Dip (Feb 14, 2009)

Great test, should provide some interesting results. Subscribed!


----------



## kamaran (Aug 31, 2010)

Subscription on!


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Another subscriber - looking forward to this.


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the results of this!


----------



## mos (Jul 29, 2009)

*all in one line, subscribed *

:wave:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Of course your bonnet gets much hotter than your wings, whilst driving. Whether that makes any difference to the uniformity of the test, who’s to say...


----------



## adseybear (Dec 5, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great. 

Nice use of the areas on the bonnet.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks mate for the great thread!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Will look to update this in the next few days all, weekend at the latest, first update to come. Cheers.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Sub'd :thumb:

Will be interesting, I'm planning on doing something similar this winter although only three products. Love this kind of thing


----------



## Rob Tomlin (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking forward to results.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

*Update 11-09-10*

A little update for you

A few days after the test had started I fully detailed the car, to look as follows (looking good after a 250 odd mile drive from Bournemouth to Manchester!) Image is average due to being taken on my phone. Rest of the car is finished in 2x MSeal and 2x Purple Haze.










During the detail I tested the sheeting and beading on the bonnet whilst using the pressure washer, along with some lowe pressure spray to create some beading. Sorry no photos as I was mid detail, but here are my thoughts:

EGP - mixed shaped beads (not uniform), good sheeting
FK1000P - excellent beading and sheeting
MSEAL - average beading, good sheeting
Nattys Blue - Small tight beading
NFS - mixed shaped beads, but plenty of them and working well
Vics - Big beads
845 - Tight tiny beads
CG 5050 - Big beads
Purple Haze - Beads formed very very quickly, were uniform, tight and very rounded
SRP - irregular shaped mixed beads, ok sheeting

Next time I wash the car I will look to get some photos of the beads and performance of each of the products.


----------



## kamaran (Aug 31, 2010)

Any further updates?


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

bump


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Planning to wash the car and update next weekend folks.


----------



## trinity13 (May 28, 2010)

We'll be waiting for it


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Any chance of some bead photo now? The weather is good for it


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Always interested in these sort of tests and I thought I would add a link to a test that was done a while back but along the same lines, the more info we get the better :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85205&highlight=durability+test


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking at the car tonight after the earlier rain, all products are beading. The car has not been washed since the test started (approx 3 1/2 weeks). I would say that the SRP is starting to show signs of the protection degrading, just slightly.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

*Week 5 update*

Car has been washed with VP PhN Snow Foam and 2BM with Duragloss shampoo. Dried with Last Touch at 1:1.

This is the first wash since the test began.

Apart from the bonnet test the rest of the car is wearing 2x MSeal and 2X Dodo Purple Haze - the beading and sheeting was amazing during the clean and even before I had any contact with the 2BM.

The bonnet however didnt seem up to the same standard, still sheeting and beading but not as much. I can fully update when we get some rain or I get a chance to take some pictures when spraying the bonnet wet.

All products, except SRP is still beading. SRP is holding on just maybe, to be proven when I test with a water spray, will see if I can do this tomorrow.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

*Week 5 update, part 2 (with pics)*

As promised, here are some beading pics of all the products. Car had been garaged overnight so the panel was a good temp and dry. Very fine layer of dust on the car, but minimal use since it was washed 3 days ago. Water sprayed with a small spray bottle from a reasonable height to allow any beads to form etc.

AG EGP - doing well here, as expected 









FK1000P









MSEAL









NATTYS BLUE - nice big round beads









VICS CONCOURS - beads form into really big beads and run off so quickly, as I usually find with this product 









DODO NFS









DODO PURPLE HAZE









CG 5050









COLLY 845 - lots of very small tight beads









AG SRP - holding on, just! 









All in I'll be honest and say I expected the beads to be better and tighter on most products, but perhaps it was the way I sprayed the water on or something here, so dont take the images as gospel as how these products will perform for you. I think its more about whether there is any protection there still, which there is for all products.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting the update and I wouldn’t worry about the way you spray the water, to me this kind of test is the best way to test different products. While it may not be scientific it is realistic and shows just how the various products perform in an every day situation. :thumb:


----------



## kamaran (Aug 31, 2010)

Great thread Ryand.

I've been a member of this forum for a few months, but one thing that's not clear to me is what constitutes 'good beading'?

Is it small tight uniform beads - i.e.the Collinite 845, bigger uniform beads? Or large beads with good sheeting ala VICS CONCOURS?

What's the most impressive in your opinion ryand?


----------



## Rob Tomlin (Apr 26, 2008)

Having just washed a car with 845 on it, I can tell you that I got the same very tight and small beading action that you have in your picture.

I don't think I have ever used an LSP with beads as small and tight as 845.


----------



## Rob Tomlin (Apr 26, 2008)

kamaran said:


> Great thread Ryand.
> 
> I've been a member of this forum for a few months, but one thing that's not clear to me is what constitutes 'good beading'?
> 
> Is it small tight uniform beads - i.e.the Collinite 845, bigger uniform beads? Or large beads with good sheeting ala VICS CONCOURS?


I think an argument could be made that it is actually better to have the water sheet off the paint in order to reduce the chance of water spots from the water drying on the paint.

But sheeting water or large beads just aren't as impressive looking or as cool as those small tight ones! :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

kamaran said:


> Great thread Ryand.
> 
> I've been a member of this forum for a few months, but one thing that's not clear to me is what constitutes 'good beading'?
> 
> ...


To me good beading is a nice round bead, whether it be small or large, high or short! Vics Concours gives a lovely protection after 2-3 coats layered on and can protect my car well 4-5 months during the summer with good maintenance.

I could simply stick with what I have heard is good and tried so far myself, but at the moment I am exploring other waxes that I have yet to try personally to form my own opinion on.

Another update on how the test is doing will be in November sometime.


----------



## kamaran (Aug 31, 2010)

any chance of a quick video?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

kamaran said:


> any chance of a quick video?


I dont really have the time at the moment, maybe next update I can.


----------



## kamaran (Aug 31, 2010)

ryand said:


> I dont really have the time at the moment, maybe next update I can.


that's what I meant - thanks


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you have missed a massive trick here.....

You could have answered the age old debate of the "does a LSP add anything to the finsh" that always goes on...

All you had to do was let some of the 'smarter' people tell you where the products where placed on the car....IF the LSP products do make a difference, they should have been able to tell you exactly which LSP was on what part.....:lol:

Oh well.... still a good test mind you - thanks!

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

You'll never tell from a picture cueball, you know this. Heres an example...


















Looks nice?

Washed with Megs NXT Generation Shampoo, then dried and sealed with Aquartz Reload. Shows how much a picture doesn't tell the story.

Half the pros out there would love their pictures to come out like them!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

gally said:


> You'll never tell from a picture cueball, you know this. Heres an example...


Yeah, I know...but there are lots of people that swear blind LSP's do make a difference... I would be nice to have a test for them to put up or shut up...

Car looks nice btw...sure it wasn't £7000 zymol you used 

:wall:

:lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It wasn't mine. But honestly my £9000 wax will give you a finish like no other.

Paypal is...


----------



## Martyb (Oct 14, 2010)

I am a new poster and a bit of a novice when it comes to cleaning my car, well a lot of a novice. Anyway, I have a new Mazda 6 in silver and washed it with some Megs shampoo, then I used the Autoglym super resin polish and the extra gloss protection. This was 3 weeks ago, I want to further protect it, do I need to add jusy EGP coats after a wash, of does the SRP need applying first? Also, I have some collinite 915, can I put this over the top of the EGP for added protection? any advice welcome.


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

you dont need the SRP 
and add another coat of wax sealant over the top next time you wash it


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Martyb said:


> I am a new poster and a bit of a novice when it comes to cleaning my car, well a lot of a novice. Anyway, I have a new Mazda 6 in silver and washed it with some Megs shampoo, then I used the Autoglym super resin polish and the extra gloss protection. This was 3 weeks ago, I want to further protect it, do I need to add jusy EGP coats after a wash, of does the SRP need applying first? Also, I have some collinite 915, can I put this over the top of the EGP for added protection? any advice welcome.


Egp over srp only, so unless you want to start again your wax over the egp is your best bet.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

So gave the Mini a really good wash and a little De-Tar then polished with SRP followed by Black diamond Sealant. Windows and trim done etc. 


So what’s best ? 

Another coat of BD Sealant or get a coat of wax like my Meg’s 16 on top for that last layer for winter? or is this just wasting time and product?

In the summer I’ve always went with polish then wax and winter polish and seal as when it gets into winter and the weather is cold I just Foam and PW rinse without touching it. ( just to get the Salt and dirt off) With the Soft Scottish water and weak sun light I think I can get away with it.


----------



## Martyb (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks, I have added just the EGP again, it is so easy to add and wipe off. I did try a couple of panels with Collintie #915 but it seemed very difficult to wipe off, maybe due to the cool temperature today?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Martyb said:


> I did try a couple of panels with Collintie #915 but it seemed very difficult to wipe off, maybe due to the cool temperature today?


That or you applied alittle too much.


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

Rob Tomlin said:


> I think an argument could be made that it is actually better to have the water sheet off the paint in order to reduce the chance of water spots from the water drying on the paint.
> 
> But sheeting water or large beads just aren't as impressive looking or as cool as those small tight ones! :thumb:


not false. :thumb:

wich is the less dust magnet LSP in this test ?


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

gally said:


> You'll never tell from a picture cueball, you know this. Heres an example...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I've seen thousands of pics on this site, cars at shows etc... and THAT, has to be the glossiest/most impressive finish I've seen so far, WOW!

Great work!:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

*Week 10 update*

Week 10 update - the car was washed a week ago. Before hand the car got quite dirty and the beading had really reduced on the test areas, mainly due to the dirt I think. During the wash process it seemed all areas were sheeting well and dried easily (not last touch or anything used on the test areas) so I would say everything is still going.

The next rain we get (soon I hope whilst the car is quite clean) I will check the beading, but if not I will try and get a spray bottle to spray on and test all areas as I am suspecting some failure by now but will wait and see.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Yeah, I know...but there are lots of people that swear blind LSP's do make a difference... I would be nice to have a test for them to put up or shut up...
> 
> Car looks nice btw...sure it wasn't £7000 zymol you used
> 
> ...


Wax must be nice and cheap for you! :lol:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

*Week 17 update (just over 4 months)*

Car hasnt been washed since the last update 7 weeks ago. Due to the cold weather and being ill its not been possible!

We had some rain today so I was able to look and see what level of beading was showing, depsite the film of dirt on the test areas.

I would say that there is some protection still evident from all products, allbeit what is seen is irregular shaped water sitting on the paint - no evidence of round tight beading due to the layer of dirt underneath!

Water is still moving well over the bonnet when travelling at dual carriageway/motorway speeds to this is another clue to show protection still there.

I hope to wash the car this weekend, weather dependant and will then spray some water onto the clean panels to check further.

More info to follow then hopefully by the end of the weekend.

Ryan


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Look forward to the washed result update. Nice one


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

We´ll be waiting for the results. Great topic, just wanted to thank you.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Cheers again Ryan for taking the time to do this test and the subsequent updates :thumb:

Tony


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

any update on this? would love to no how the m-seal is holding up because i fany a bottle.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

As mentioned plan to wash this weekend, ie tomorrow, so will update after that.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

*Week 17/18 (just over 4 months) - Final update 9.1.11*

Washed the car today - foamed with VP phN foam and 2BM with Dodo BTBM. Again, no QD or anything has been used over the test areas during the test period.

As mentioned in the post above, during the last week or do with the car dirty the water was still moving about ok over the test areas when driving, but beading was heavily degraded.

After the wash today there were some signs of something on the test areas, but the beading was not restored. All manor of odd shapes of water were common on all areas, to the point that I would say its not really classed as protection.

Annoying that I havent had the time or weather to test the areas more regualrly and then log the failure wates in a week by week fashion, but its safe to say that all products tested did not perform beyond the 4 month time period.

The test areas were cleaned down with 2x Dodo Lime Prime and then coated with 1x coat of Dodo Purple Haze Pro. It will be interesting to see how this perfoms.

Hope this test has been useful.

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Ryan appreciate the effort.
Good luck with the dodo.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Good test and the rseults were what I would have expected from the products used.

4 months and part of it through a harsh winter I think the going was quite good.

A product can still be offering protection even if not beading, to a lot of people sheeting is more important.

Thats why I really only use sealant products now, and top every 6 months or 12 months for C1.

Great thread and really interesting.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> Good test and the rseults were what I would have expected from the products used.
> 
> 4 months and part of it through a harsh winter I think the going was quite good.
> 
> ...


Thanks and agree with your comments. i was suprised that the FK1000P didnt last longer though!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Just wanted to add my thanks for all the time and effort you spent to bring us what I consider to be "real" results. :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

uruk hai said:


> Just wanted to add my thanks for all the time and effort you spent to bring us what I consider to be "real" results. :thumb:


Thanks glad you found it useful.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

uruk hai said:


> Just wanted to add my thanks for all the time and effort you spent to bring us what I consider to be "real" results. :thumb:


I second that, big thanks :thumb:


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

yes thanks for doing the test for us all to see.


----------

